# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  1η Παγκρήτια Έκθεση Πτηνών Συντροφιάς

## blackmailer

Σας προσκαλούμε στην 1η Παγκρήτια έκθεση πτηνών συντροφιάς όπου θα γίνει πρώτη φορά με συνδιοργανωτές τον ΛΟΧ, τον ΠΟΚ, και τον ΛΕΦΙΚΑΡ στα Χανιά.

----------


## jk21

Καλη επιτυχια σε διοργανωτες,μέλη και πουλακια !

----------


## Gardelius

Σ ευχαριστούμε Νεκτάριε !!!!

Καλή επιτυχία στην έκθεση και περιμένουμε φωτογραφικό υλικό ( φαντάζομαι θα την επισκεφθείς ).

----------


## blackmailer

Εννοούνται και τα δύο Ηλία...καλή επιτυχία σε όλους εύχομαι...

----------


## blackmailer

και ξεκινάμε σιγά σιγά με μερικές εισαγωγικές φώτος απο την 1η παγκρήτια έκθεση στα Χανιά....

(470 χρώματος , 70 υβρίδια και εξωτικά , 85 γκλοστερακια ,40 γερμανακια , 40 γιαπωνεζακια , 50 φαιφανσακια , 30 σκωτσακια και αλλα πολλα ..820 το συνολο των διαγωνιζομενων + τα εκτος διαγωνισμου.)

----------


## Gardelius

Νεκτάριε, πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες.

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια, ωραίος χώρος και άψογη οργάνωση ( πιστεύω ). 

Περιμένουμε και την συνέχεια με αγωνία,....

----------


## blackmailer

Εννοείται η οργάνωση άψογη αλλά και ο χώρος σε ένα πολύ ωραίο ενετικό κτήριο στο παλιό λιμάνι των Χανίων...
συνεχίζω με τις υπόλοιπες φώτος που έχω.

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ωραιες η φωτογραφιες Νεκταριε!!!Σ ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστουμε Νεκταρη για τις ομορφες εικονες.

----------


## oasis

πολλα συγχαρητηρια για το υλικο που μας εφερες, εκπληκτικος ο αριθμος συμμετοχων!!! Αυτο ομως που πραγματικα ηταν η πιο ωραια εκπληξη στα δικα μου ματια τουλαχσιστον ειναι Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο Σ   Χ Ω Ρ Ο Σ διοργανωσης της εκθεσης.
νομιζω οτι πολλα διοικητικα συμβουλια αλλων συλλογων και club θα πρεπει να μπουν σε πολλες σκεψεις

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες! Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!!

----------


## xrisam

Ευχαριστούμε πολυ Νεκτάριε!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Πραγματικά φαίνεται πολυ όμορφος ο χώρος και μου θυμίζει μια αίθουσα στη veso mare της Πάτρας.... Άντε να δούμε και καμία έκθεση στη Πάτρα....

----------


## blackmailer

> πολλα συγχαρητηρια για το υλικο που μας εφερες, εκπληκτικος ο αριθμος συμμετοχων!!! Αυτο ομως που πραγματικα ηταν η πιο ωραια εκπληξη στα δικα μου ματια τουλαχσιστον ειναι Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο Σ   Χ Ω Ρ Ο Σ διοργανωσης της εκθεσης.
> νομιζω οτι πολλα διοικητικα συμβουλια αλλων συλλογων και club θα πρεπει να μπουν σε πολλες σκεψεις



όντως πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι η επιλογή του χώρου είναι φοβερή!!!

----------


## jk21

Ενα ακομα θετικο που θα ηθελα να επισημανω ,ειναι η υπαρξη και ελληνα κριτη του κ Σμυρλη (ηταν και στου πσεεπ ) ,οπως και στου ΕΛΚΕ απο οτι ειδα των  κυριων  Υφαντη και Μοσχογιαννακη !

----------

